# Far Kurnell...my arms are sore.



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Launched in pre-dawn darkness thismorning with the plan of attack being to hit the HotWater outlet at Kurnell. The mail was that at first light the kings were hitting anything thrown their way. it started sprinkling as I was rigging up, so i threw on the wet weather gear just in case it got worse.

Paddled out and started tossing around soft plastics, thinking 'any time now the reel will start screaming'. Tossed a few more casts, a few more,,,,nothing.... :shock: By now the sky was starting to lighten (even though it was now raining heavily). Reverted to the popper rod - bloop, bloop, bloop, nuthin... Aaarggh whats going on? :shock: :? 

A familiar shape materialised out of the gloom (Rebel 1) and he joined me at the outlet. 'Any luck?' he asked. Nope, not yet was my reply.

However not long after that it was 'game on' with the first of many kingies coming to the yaks. Most were rats of 55-60cm but they were still good fun on the light gear. i was using a Pflueger 3-5kg Trion rod with Pflueger Medallist 3000 reel spooled with 12lb braid/20lb leader and my other rod was a 4-6kg Starlo Stix with Daiwa Capricorn 4000 spooled with 20lb braid/20lb leader. Theheavier stick made short work of the rats but the lighter stick was a bit more fun.

Over the course of the next 2 hours it seemed that one of us was always hooked up. Theres nothing like the sound of a screaming drag in the morning! I still had most successs on a gold halco roosta 80mm popper, and again theres nothing better than watching 8-10 kingfish all climbing each other on the surface to get at the popper. I also tried my home made lure -a jighead with some green hula skirt material tied on, normal stickbaits and the 'big donger' red popper also came out and accounted for a few fish. It seemed that it was just a matter of cast it into the right spot with any sort of lure and hang on. Fishing doesn't get much better!

After a couple of hours of catching kingies we were both getting a bit annoyed that we hadn't caught a legal yet. But when Rebels reel started screaming a bit louder and losing more line he got more confident that he'd hooked a keeper. The (Rebel) yell of delight when he boated it was enough to confirm that in fact he had caught a legal (after an estimated 30 undersized kings in the last week). A quick photo and it was dispatched.

It was now 7.30 and I was ready to head off. 'Bugger - I wish I could get a keeper too' was my thought and as the next cast splashed down I let it sink a bit and then whammo - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz - went the pflueger. Hmmm this feels a bit better- I'm getting towed! A couple of blokes in a nearby boat were now looking on and had pulled up their lines as I was heading straight at them. First glimpse of the fish told me it was a good one- and when i hoisted it onboard I quickly measured it to confirm it was good -yep - and in the bag.

'One more cast' before I go,,,,, and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz - another good run and another (just) legal. OK, I've really gotta go now! Hmmmm, maybe one more cast, and sure enough zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.... But only a rat, so that was the cue to exit stage left.

So for nearly 3 hours on the water I boated an estimated 20 fish and kept 2 (65 and 80cm).

My arms are sore... :shock: :? 8)


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now i feel really soft, gotta give you my number. though for sure you would not be there. SORRY.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

shiznic said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now i feel really soft, gotta give you my number. though for sure you would not be there. SORRY.


thanks anyway- without your post I wouldn't have gone!

I left them biting so there will still be plenty out there on the weekend. Sunday I'll be back.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Good to hear they were there, i really am trying to smile, even had the yak on the roof oh so soft.


----------



## Choicey (Nov 29, 2008)

Damn shame some of us have to work..... !!!
Suppose with the $1000 kid bonus I can afford a day off work.

That being said... Congrats on the catch..


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Choicey said:


> Damn shame some of us have to work..... !!!
> Suppose with the $1000 kid bonus I can afford a day off work.
> 
> That being said... Congrats on the catch..


I'm at work now....but with the 4.30am wake up I'm not sure how productive I'll be later on thisarvo!


----------



## Choicey (Nov 29, 2008)

Fark dude...

I think you are living my dream.
I have a 100k to the closest salt water. So no chance of a fish before work.

One more day before I start leave... 
Warning order for the fish - Get ready because here I come.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey , you have your title back , good work mate , i remember seems like 100 years ago when i first came to this forum there was the story of the big bloke that actually caught kingfish from his kayak ,far ken unreal they said , wonder if its true , but true it was and it is good to see the same bloke still catching Kingfish from his kayak and retaining the old title , well done mate , great effort


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice one Davey! Was the big guy a PB?

I've got one of those Roosta poppers as well and will hopefully get to try it out over the weekend.

Too much fun!

Marty


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Well done DG, 80 cm is a very nice fish. I'm hoping to get my first legal King from Longy as soon as the wind/swell cooperate... What type of retrieve were you using with the Roostas?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

FArKurnell - The Davey Gees is back !!!!!


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Great stuff Davey, nice fish!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

no more daveyg's for daveyg....well done...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Go the Mojo! Well done Dave. That 80 from the yak with lightish gear must have been a hell of a lot of fun!

Is there any real bottom structure around the hot water outlet for the Kingies to bust you off?

JT


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf4R52MAABZfgAAQUOVQ2BBpGIA/778gMACtbDQpP1T2qeoHlMg9Qep6g8kyDUJ6jJo0NDQAAADTUQJ4o2kNGn6o0wQZoriQZzpYl1wKdDqepbgaO51q2NN225lgIBXxKUpG/m8wB4aVqipBCl0S0oQIhQwka/4fa5xPMzuw3D1jeqOa32uWbciYT6dYxBjyhK9A69wQKMGfsW2H7TxyCuK32HazpJHCT+UB4nLhcEGBEEN9BOFUbyQY5LURcRTQWgxWYPNEpKHPPQt67i7kinChIfwjzsY=


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

:shock: back into Hot Water, on-ya Davey 8) just a matter of time, 
was it the Mo, or is it the Jo .... makes no difference, 
the Rats are back and so is Davey ;-)


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

what happened just fish no money this time well done looks like a good day out


----------



## hoges007 (Dec 6, 2007)

sounds like fun. nice work on picking up the bigger one... i'm well jealous.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Great work again Davey, nothin' happening Northside this morning.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Ah Davey, glad you got into a hot session. Those days are golden when they happen.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Davey G - King of Kurnel Kings.

Well done, I know you had a bit of a drought over the winter, but it sounds like you're back in the saddle !


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i bet the wife said "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT" when you put some fish on the table :lol: :lol:

could be time to wake up Aaron


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ummmmm Davey , does this mean youve found the G SPOT ??????? :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

:shock: Bloody unreal action there! no wonder your arm would hurt!


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Amazing session Davey 

Its official : Team Cant Fish have dropped your sponsorship for 09

Sister team: "TEAM DONT FISH" is looking my way :?

have to make it out this weekend for farks sake :?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

What fights harder a fiver or a 80 cm kingy?

Sounds like a top morning.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome catch hoping to get some this summer aswell,
One of the must get fis this summer
Safa ;-)


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

great stuff! I'm not into voodoo but that home made lure looks a lot like a certain Movember mo that has been shaved off and dyed green.... ;-)


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Awesome session Davey!!
I would love to get a kingie on the yak, might have to head up to Sydney and get you guys to show me how its done.

Well done mate.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Cid said:


> Ah Davey, glad you got into a hot session. Those days are golden when they happen.
> 
> cheers,
> Cid


Yes mate it would have to go down as one of the best fishing sessions of my life that's for sure.....I never thought I could get 'fished out' and to leave in the middle of a hot kingfish bite was bloody difficult but work beckoned.

Thanks for all the comments - it sure was nice to be amongst a good school of hard pulling fish for a change, but it's really a matter of 'right place right time' rather than any particular fishing skills on my part.

Hopefully Rebel will also add his pics and comments, and hopefully he also got onto a few more good fish after I left.


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

nice kingies, wish they were that size up here only small rats to 55cm atm.
well done


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great report and lovely fish Davey, especially the ones on that big popper


----------

